# Inter lock bathroom fans to furnace (keep rite high eff)



## Beaconhillmechanical (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay this has come up a couple times, I have found a lot of furnaces when you turn on the bathroom fan the blower starts to insure fresh air up here is proven, my concern I have seen this turn on the a/c units <div><br></div><div>Now I usually install Honeywell pro 6000 great little tstat can program in bed over phone for misses jones normal connections being used r,w,g,y</div><div><br></div><div><br></div><div>On connections on board are the same ac unit is on terminal y,c these fan relay kits these electricians are putting in go directly from r/g is sourses feed inv a fan relay.</div><div><br></div><div>I'm concerned for amp draw and ac unit running.... Do I have to wire in some diodes ? To only allow power to flow one way to insure no back feeding? </div><div><br></div>


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Fan will give a perfect ambiance to the bathroom.


----------

